# [solved] kernel thread : tty auto group versus nice command

## toralf

Following this thread http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1071915 I'm wondering how to run a boinc/seti/folding@home client w/o nice.

At least at my notebook I want to have that such a grid software uses all of my unused CPU resources but at the same time I don't want that it speeds up the fan of my notebook therefore it should use only all remaining CPU resources at lowest CPU speed ...Last edited by toralf on Fri Dec 10, 2010 11:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ssteinberg

Niceness + ignore_nice_load on ondemand governor will do it.

Not really related to that over-hyped patch.

----------

## toralf

Well, probably I didn't explained myself clear enough. Currently I use ondemand governor, start boinc with "nice -19" and do "echo 1 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/ondemand/ignore_nice_load" in /etc/conf.d/local.start.

What I'm wondering is how this could be achieved _without_ nice.

----------

## ssteinberg

Batch scheduling policy?

----------

## toralf

 *ssteinberg wrote:*   

> over-hyped patch.

 +1 (and BTW current back ports for 2.6.36 in the wild have issues)

 *ssteinberg wrote:*   

> Batch scheduling policy

 Never dealed with this, where to start ?

----------

## ssteinberg

http://linux.die.net/man/2/sched_setscheduler

Check schedtool in portage.

----------

